# Two bettas in one tank with divider?



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently put two bettas -- one male and one female -- in a 2.5 gallon tank with a divider down the center (giving them each 1.25 gallons). The divider is solid in color, however, it has holes in it to allow water to flow through. My friend, upon learning of this, said that I should take the female and transfer her to my other, smaller tank (.3 gallons), since she is smaller, and so that they won't be stressed out by having someone else in their territory. However, I had thought, upon buying, that the divider was solid enough that the fish wouldn't be able to see eachother, and neither shows signs of aggravation towards the other.

Help?


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

kasai0816 said:


> I recently put two bettas -- one male and one female -- in a 2.5 gallon tank with a divider down the center (giving them each 1.25 gallons). The divider is solid in color, however, it has holes in it to allow water to flow through. My friend, upon learning of this, said that I should take the female and transfer her to my other, smaller tank (.3 gallons), since she is smaller, and so that they won't be stressed out by having someone else in their territory. However, I had thought, upon buying, that the divider was solid enough that the fish wouldn't be able to see eachother, and neither shows signs of aggravation towards the other.
> 
> Help?


 
I can supply a photo if anyone would like to see one.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

honestly, they both need a *minimum* of 2.5 gallons.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Until you can get a larger home for the second betta I'd keep them as is. Even if you get s critter keeper. Like MMAsac said, they should have about 2.5 gallons + each. I wouldn't put the girl in that tiny container though. Invest in another home and then seperate them, or get something that is 5 gallons + and divide that.


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you guys for your help. That was my error -- I thought I had read that they need 1.5 gallons each, instead of 2.5


----------



## cutiepie (Aug 18, 2011)

*Help!!!*

I put both of my males in the same tank with a divider but now I need HELP!!! I saw my blue male betta sitti9ng at the bottom of the tank and not sure if she is asleep but she stilll moves around. She used to sleep in a floating log but since i got another one she wont sleep in it what should i do?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Cutie, probably would help if you posted in the emergency section of the forums with the sticky.. sometimes we don't always see problems when you post on another's topic.

Kasai, they can live happily in a 1gal when it is properly cared for. 1gal should be the minimum, anything under can be too stressful. Other then that, the sizes are people's personal opinions. I've always had mine in 1gals from years ago and now. 
The divider sounds fine, put some plants on one side of it if you think you need more protection. They sound like they are doing good. Do 2 weekly water changes with a dechlorinator, 1 50% and 1 100%, making sure the temp is within a cpl degrees of each other. If it is filtered then that can change the water change %s. 
Just keep some plants in there, if you can find a small cave, they'd love that as well. If you can't find one, let me know, took me a while but I found a perfect one for a 1gal 
If you do as your friend suggested and put the female in the .3, you will have a very stressed unhappy girl. You'd have to do daily water changes, no real way to give her the cover she needs plus room to swim.


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

Myates said:


> Cutie, probably would help if you posted in the emergency section of the forums with the sticky.. sometimes we don't always see problems when you post on another's topic.
> 
> Kasai, they can live happily in a 1gal when it is properly cared for. 1gal should be the minimum, anything under can be too stressful. Other then that, the sizes are people's personal opinions. I've always had mine in 1gals from years ago and now.
> The divider sounds fine, put some plants on one side of it if you think you need more protection. They sound like they are doing good. Do 2 weekly water changes with a dechlorinator, 1 50% and 1 100%, making sure the temp is within a cpl degrees of each other. If it is filtered then that can change the water change %s.
> ...


Thank you for your advice, as well 

I've actually never had betta fish before, so this is a new experience for me.... any advice is appreciated. I'm getting paid tomorrow, so my first purchase (after bills are paid, of course) will be a small cave. Although, I somehow doubt I'll find a nice one at wal-mart...




Also, if you could please tell me why I can't post a profile pic... maybe send me a private message or something? That would be awesome, but if you don't care to, you don't have to


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

sometimes walmart has some nice deocrations  I gt alot of fake plants from there because they have a 3 pack for $5.88 whereas petco is like $5 for one. Granted theirs are nicer but with 16 fish, I like cheap :-D

For profile pic, do you mean your avatar? the small pic on the left of people's posts? you should be able to add a pic if you go to user CP and then edit avatar.


----------



## kasai0816 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> sometimes walmart has some nice deocrations  I gt alot of fake plants from there because they have a 3 pack for $5.88 whereas petco is like $5 for one. Granted theirs are nicer but with 16 fish, I like cheap :-D
> 
> For profile pic, do you mean your avatar? the small pic on the left of people's posts? you should be able to add a pic if you go to user CP and then edit avatar.


Thank you so much for the advice! I checked my wal-mart, and either the holes are too small (smaller than a quarter) or the caves are much too big. sigh... perhaps petco?

And thanks for the advice  I finally have an avatar


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just wanted to drop a line on the dividing issue. Also everyone, it's not so much the gallonage that each betta gets, it's the footprint or the actual space each betta has to swim back and forth. Ideally, you want each betta to be able to swim several bodylengths before having to turn around.


----------

